# just found a childs 1880's high wheeler (ordinary)



## redline1968 (Sep 10, 2012)

i cant belive it i thought it was a repop till i went to look today.  its original paint parts and tires childs high wheeler.  its 4 ft tall and appears to be missing the seat and brake?  can any one tell what brand it is?  here are some pics of it.  suposedly came from canada.... im so stoked....


----------



## pelletman (Sep 10, 2012)

Cheap kids bike, haven't seen one like it before, not made by any of the majors like Columbia, Victor or Gormully & Jeffrey


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 10, 2012)

hard to say after soo many years.  appears to have some really old repairs on the fork area along time ago.  must be some company  because the quality is there.


----------



## bike (Sep 10, 2012)

*maybe my eyes are going*

but the pix do not seem clear---- good and bad things about it


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 10, 2012)

yes i thought about that so here are some more pics of the bike


----------



## pelletman (Sep 11, 2012)

Your pictures are very blurry, put the thing against a white background and back up a little.  It is very hard to tell anything more from these pictures.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 11, 2012)

will do. tomorrow.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 11, 2012)

well i could not find something large so i tried some different views.  i noticed it looks like a hand made frame solid steel frame. a hand made neck with a attachment for a brake arm. the fork was rived to the cast iron streering neck.  the problem looks like the rivits broke free and some one welded it up.  original nuts are gone and looks like the tires were replaced later in life. the foot peg is cast iron.  i dont know what the seat area should look like.  the neck also  has a hole in it and there are two tubes inside of the fork.  for what i dont know. the rim paint is original as is the frame.  here are some pics to look at.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 11, 2012)

more pics to look at. some of the hardware looks original to the bike.


----------



## pelletman (Sep 12, 2012)

Still hard to see, you need to back away from the bike, you are too close when you take the pictures.  In any event it is a crude cheap children's bike and will only be good for display / decoration.  Some of it looks fabricated after the fact.  What do you intend to do with it?


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll keep it.  its built just like the 1880's strap tricycle from the same period. I have a trike that has many elements  that are cast iron / steel and assembled in the same manner.  my guess it was a bike built by a local black smith of the time period.  the repairs are poor but thats ok with me.


----------



## bud poe (Sep 13, 2012)

The Racycle and this?!?  Two great scores in one week, nice work Mark!  See you at the Ranch...


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 13, 2012)

i know... what can i say.  thanks bud. here is a better pic of the cheap high wheeler... i know its not a better brand. it could be possibly a low priced toy for  a child that they could afford.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm certainly no expert, but that's not home made, too many extra attentions do detail. It's just really old, with repairs....very cool!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 13, 2012)

thanks.  thats what i think also. it may not be a big name but it is real.


----------

